# Intake gasket



## MD83Z (Nov 10, 2008)

So my girlfriends 97 altima needed the intake gasket replacement. (surgging idle, popping out exhaust and reoccuring #4 cyl. missfire code (check engine light after long traffic jamb idle)). Spray can around #4 runner and injector smothed out the idle. Four evenings and approx. 16 hrs later its finished and idles smooth...followed jserrano thread and took my time... seperated the intake plenum for better access to the 10 bolts. I would like to raise the idle speed but the plastic sxcrew in the IAC just spins...Any ideas ? is it snapped off inside?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Glad to see hear my thread was useful. 

The older IACV used POS plastic screws. They then were switched to brass type screws. Nissan doesn't sell the screw by itself, so you will either have to locate a newer IACV to pull the brass screw off, or try using a bolt instead.


----------



## MD83Z (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks...your discrip. and pictures were just the help I needed...thanks again. I will see if the plastic screw will come out and then find a bolt.


----------

